# Crisis hints & tips !



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

We have had some very serious threads of late - and thats all good. But just to throw in something slightly more lighthearted (or very serious depending on how your own life is going at the moment!) .... does anyone have any hints and tips on how to save money as we drag ourselves through the current economic crisis!?!?!? 

Im thinking day to day stuff here .... just read an article from the USA that listed 100 hints and tips! with the old favourite "take a shopping list with you so you wont be tempted to buy things you dont really need" .... I ALWAYS BUY THINGS I DONT REALLY NEED! with or without a list!

Seriously though - I have always brought my own lunch to work (made at home!) - but sometimes would go out for a sandwich or tapas etc - but now Ive weaned myself of going out Monday to Friday at lunchtimes - saving 7 euros x 5 each week x 4 weeks each month = 140 euros per month potentially saved!!

:ranger: Sue x


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Great idea - just a few off my head. 

Don't buy English or whatever dailies. Spanish ones are cheaper - all the papers are online.

Don't buy imported food - Spanish food is cheaper. 

Walk to the shops rather than drive - you'll save on petrol and buy less...'coz you won't want to schlepp it home. 

Walk whenever possible. 

If you have to use a car - can you double up with friends etc? City Centre parking is expensive in Málaga, Fuengirola etc ...but there is usually free parking nearby. Can you find it. 

If you can't walk as far as you would like to - is it worth getting a cycle/scooter? 

Do you REALLY need a car? When the doctors told me I could not drive any longer I was suicidal but after a while you get used to it and even with regular taxi journeys if I planned everything I still saved a fortune on depreciation, taxes, petrol, repairs, insurance, parking etc etc One friend took me to the bank/clinic/ supermarket once a week and I paid for his meal. Far cheaper than taxi and he was happy. 

RENFE/Ryanair and ALSA have great deals, season tickets etc - cheaper to fly to Barcelona/Madrid sometimes than drive.

Change from Telefónica if you can - or at least ensure you have their best possible deal. 

Use Skype when possible - free calls worldwide.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Great idea - just a few off my head.
> 
> Don't buy English or whatever dailies. Spanish ones are cheaper - all the papers are online.
> 
> ...


Do you know Steve, having just read your "hints" I realise just how economical I really am! I already do most of the above! (I must tell my husband how low maintenance I am .....and how much money Im saving ... lol he will be impressed! )


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Sue, It's the Yorkshire in us!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Sue, It's the Yorkshire in us!


 Maybe youre right Steve! I dont even notice it because its always been there!


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Keep an eye on yer lekky, gas & water ............... says him who's had the air-con banging away like a good'un lately 



Doggy


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> Keep an eye on yer lekky, gas & water ............... says him who's had the air-con banging away like a good'un lately
> 
> 
> 
> Doggy


Hey Doggy .... do you have an opinion in whether individual AC units are more expensive to run than when you have the total apartment AC via those vent things in the wall ? god Im technical arent I !?!?!?

We used to have 1 unit in each room - now we have one control that blows air through all the apartment and we cant isolate any rooms .... the main unit is on the roof of the building .... Im scared to use it in case it costs me loads of money to keep the entire place cool rather than just the lounge for example ??

Sue


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> Hey Doggy .... do you have an opinion in whether individual AC units are more expensive to run than when you have the total apartment AC via those vent things in the wall ? god Im technical arent I !?!?!?
> 
> We used to have 1 unit in each room - now we have one control that blows air through all the apartment and we cant isolate any rooms .... the main unit is on the roof of the building .... Im scared to use it in case it costs me loads of money to keep the entire place cool rather than just the lounge for example ??
> 
> Sue


We've got that vent central system thingy too, we had the single units in our previous house!! IMO VENT SYSTEM MORE EXPENSIVE, well that was in the winter when we had it on heat!!

Jo xx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Hey Doggy .... do you have an opinion in whether individual AC units are more expensive to run than when you have the total apartment AC via those vent things in the wall ? god Im technical arent I !?!?!?
> 
> We used to have 1 unit in each room - now we have one control that blows air through all the apartment and we cant isolate any rooms .... the main unit is on the roof of the building .... Im scared to use it in case it costs me loads of money to keep the entire place cool rather than just the lounge for example ??
> 
> Sue


Without knowing the rating of the units it's hard to say for sure but I would guess the individual units would be cheaper for the reason that you said. If you're sitting in the lounge, what's the point of having other rooms cool? 

If you shut your doors & windows (so you're not trying to chill the whole of Spain ) rooms chill down pretty quick with the individual units so they're not on for a long time ..........except in Casa Doggy



Doggy


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> .... I ALWAYS BUY THINGS I DONT REALLY NEED! with or without a list!


Simple,
In order to avoid the above mentioned problem stay indoors on shopping day and send out hubby instead.......
Probably save a fortune!...........(dives for cover)......ouch!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

I always notice that the people with aircon in cars and houses.....and in this area those people who lives in caves (contant temp 18C), are the ones who are least able to cope with the heat. Cos they never fully acclimatise.

So when they have to venture outside of these environments they have real problems, and essentially they end up like prisoners in their homes.

In our case we don't really notice the heat till it gets past 35.....but the downside is you feel the cold a lot worse here than you ever did in Britain.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

littleredrooster said:


> Simple,
> In order to avoid the above mentioned problem stay indoors on shopping day and send out hubby instead.......
> Probably save a fortune!...........(dives for cover)......ouch!


Oooh!....brave but ..... er....... don't stand next to me



Doggy


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

XTreme said:


> I always notice that the people with aircon in cars and houses.....and in this area those people who lives in caves (contant temp 18C), are the ones who are least able to cope with the heat. Cos they never fully acclimatise.
> 
> So when they have to venture outside of these environments they have real problems, and essentially they end up like prisoners in their home



Very true,I've always noticed this and tried to get by with conventional fans as far as possible, because to a certain extent aircon defeats its own purpose for ppl.who need to keep going outside a lot.
The contrast can be just to much to bear and the tendancy is often to dive straight back indoors again.
Much better to acclimatise as far as possible and then just use a limited amount of aircon.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

littleredrooster said:


> Very true,I've always noticed this and tried to get by with conventional fans as far as possible, because to a certain extent aircon defeats its own purpose for ppl.who need to keep going outside a lot.
> The contrast can be just to much to bear and the tendancy is often to dive straight back indoors again.
> Much better to acclimatise as far as possible and then just use a limited amount of aircon.



I dont like air con, it dries your skin and nasal passages, giving most people the feeling that they have a cold when they spend too long in it and of course the sharp contrast in temperature can cause colds etc! 

I use ours in the house for "emergencies" .ie... if its unbearable at night, I'll put it on for half an hour before bed time! and when we first get into the car!

I personally prefer a fan and opening the car windows! I came here for the warmth!!! That said, sometimes its a luxury walking into Mercadona, where its lovely and cool. And when you walk out again, its like being hit by a wall of heat! .....All part of it! 


Jo xxxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

littleredrooster said:


> Simple,
> In order to avoid the above mentioned problem stay indoors on shopping day and send out hubby instead.......
> Probably save a fortune!...........(dives for cover)......ouch!


 good plan! ... although to be honest he does most of the shopping anyway! which is why I probably get carried away when I go .... Mercadona proves to be too exciting for me to contain myself!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> good plan! ... although to be honest he does most of the shopping anyway! which is why I probably get carried away when I go .... Mercadona proves to be too exciting for me to contain myself!!!


My OH isnt here much, but when he is and I send his off, he's the one who goes mad and buys all manner of "treats" and spends far too much, altho he pays!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

Iceland is our downfall. We end up buying lots of things that we dont need. Its not even stuff bought instead of our normal shop, its just junk really but what the hell it tastes good.

Now >El Corte Inglais< that is a different matter and why oh why did they ever open a Primart in Spain. Hours of waiting in the bar while Mary goies through the jumble that passes as a shop. One good point though, they sell pretty underwear so I at least get a consolation prize.

And by the way stop moaning about the heat!! Its one of the reasons we all came here ;-)


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

BUGS said:


> I
> 
> And by the way stop moaning about the heat!! Its one of the reasons we all came here ;-)


I'm not going to moan about the heat today so far as it's thick pea soup out there and it's only 26 indoors and 26 outdoors in the shade. This weather is very changable lately isn't it?!?!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> I'm not going to moan about the heat today so far as it's thick pea soup out there and it's only 26 indoors and 26 outdoors in the shade. This weather is very changable lately isn't it?!?!


It 44c outside by my pool!! Theres a fan oven breeze and its pormising to be a real scorcher here!!! Yeah, yeah, thats why we came here  It been raining constantly for the last 10 days in gold old Blighty!! :eyebrows:

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

Chica said:


> I'm not going to moan about the heat today so far as it's thick pea soup out there and it's only 26 indoors and 26 outdoors in the shade. This weather is very changable lately isn't it?!?!


It sure is. We were out all day yesterday delivering machines and setting them up for people. We had to deliver to Torrevieja fairly near the coast at the temp was around 28. We then went to a place called Sax which is inland and the temp was 42 which was a little sticky. Then when we got home at around 8 in the evening, the temp where we are was 32 and didnt drop below 28 all night. Mind you a dip in the pool at about 2 in the morning followed by a good book under the ceiling fan soon sorted that out....sleep


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

BUGS said:


> It sure is. We were out all day yesterday delivering machines and setting them up for people. We had to deliver to Torrevieja fairly near the coast at the temp was around 28. We then went to a place called Sax which is inland and the temp was 42 which was a little sticky. Then when we got home at around 8 in the evening, the temp where we are was 32 and didnt drop below 28 all night. Mind you a dip in the pool at about 2 in the morning followed by a good book under the ceiling fan soon sorted that out....sleep



I love those night dips in the pool!! under the stars, crickets chirruping, peaceful... Its those moments that make me love it here!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

jojo said:


> I love those night dips in the pool!! under the stars, crickets chirruping, peaceful... Its those moments that make me love it here!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


We came back from work last night, Mary went to the stable to feed the horse and I went to band practice. We practiced for a few hours with everybody there, but once a few people had gone home, we unplugged everything and went outside with an acoustic guitar, and a set of bongos and played under the stars with a couple of drinks to lubricate the voice. Then it was home for a skinny dip with all the lights out floating in the pool looking up at the stars. Ahhh it is nice to live here


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

BUGS said:


> We came back from work last night, Mary went to the stable to feed the horse and I went to band practice. We practiced for a few hours with everybody there, but once a few people had gone home, we unplugged everything and went outside with an acoustic guitar, and a set of bongos and played under the stars with a couple of drinks to lubricate the voice. Then it was home for a skinny dip with all the lights out floating in the pool looking up at the stars. Ahhh it is nice to live here


My god you two sound windswept and interesting! bongo drums and skinny dipping!!!!!!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Still not had many hints and tips on saving money in the crisis ! :focus:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> Still not had many hints and tips on saving money in the crisis ! :focus:


I'm waiting to see some, cos I'm useless and need some badly LOL
Going to Gibraltar once a month to buy cheap petrol, ciggies and booze is my only possible contribution!!!!!


Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Still not had many hints and tips on saving money in the crisis ! :focus:


Dont go to Iceland or Primart or El corte Inglais. 

Buy your fruit and veg from the market, its fresher and cheaper. Shop around for deals on things like household and car insurance. Don’t just take a price as being the final price. Tell them they are too expensive and ask for a better price. It’s amazing what you can achieve when you just ask.

And I think women should wear much less clothing in the warm weather, its good for the planet


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Smoke tobaco instead of tailor made:smokin::smokin:


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

BUGS said:


> Dont go to Iceland or Primart or El corte Inglais.
> 
> 
> 
> And I think women should wear much less clothing in the warm weather, its good for the planet


Ooooh no you wouldn't...not this one anyway!!!!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

BUGS said:


> Dont go to Iceland or Primart or El corte Inglais.
> 
> Buy your fruit and veg from the market, its fresher and cheaper. Shop around for deals on things like household and car insurance. Don’t just take a price as being the final price. Tell them they are too expensive and ask for a better price. It’s amazing what you can achieve when you just ask.
> 
> ...


 I think the Lawyers in our office would have a fit if I turned up to work without my suit on!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

BUGS said:


> And I think women should wear much less clothing in the warm weather, its good for the planet


What and scare people??????? nononononono 

Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Chica said:


> Smoke tobaco instead of tailor made:smokin::smokin:


Oh Chica .... I wuold waste more money doing that ... you should see me trying to roll a ***! not a pretty sight .... and I gave up trying years ago ..... I have good hand / eye coordination but only for tennis! not for rolling my own!


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

Chica said:


> Smoke tobaco instead of tailor made:smokin::smokin:[/QUOTE
> 
> Find something else to smoke. No not that it makes you giggle!!
> 
> One of the guys from last night has these things that were a cross between a ciggy and a cigar. They were long and thin tasted good and were he said €1.50 for 20...But nefore you ask I cant remember the name of them but I will ask next time we practice which will probably be friday


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

BUGS said:


> Chica said:
> 
> 
> > Smoke tobaco instead of tailor made:smokin::smokin:[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

BUGS said:


> Chica said:
> 
> 
> > One of the guys from last night has these things that were a cross between a ciggy and a cigar. They were long and thin tasted good and were he said €1.50 for 20...But nefore you ask I cant remember the name of them but I will ask next time we practice which will probably be friday
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> BUGS said:
> 
> 
> > Please ask ... and please tell ..... for 1.50 I may switch from my usual! God its a bad habit but I cant help enjoying it!
> ...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

BUGS said:


> Suenneil said:
> 
> 
> > I will ask and post. All the best things in life are naughty
> ...


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

BUGS said:


> Suenneil said:
> 
> 
> > I will ask and post. All the best things in life are naughty
> ...


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

BUGS said:


> Suenneil said:
> 
> 
> > I will ask and post. All the best things in life are naughty
> ...


----------

